# tumblr video not playable on home wifi



## wowda98 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello! I'm new here, but this looked like the place for networking help.

Recently, I have been unable to load videos on my Tumblr app.If I try to access tumblr through my mobile phone using a 3G connection instead of my wifi, I can get on no problem. Nobody else I know seems to have this problem, but for the few people I have seen online, they have the issues with their wifi, but no problems connecting over 3G. I don't have any form of parental control installed or active on my network so that doesnt seem to be the problem. 

I am not sure what else to add, but if this is a problem that has been answered before or if you need more information, please let me know.

Thank you!


----------

